# A Big Surprise



## Guest (Dec 16, 2001)

Open page to full screen and turn up the volume.:rollin: 
funsilly.com/mrsmiley.shtml


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2001)

Now that joke stinks! (Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2001)

I see McAfee didnt up that one in their definations yet  

Steve


----------

